# Moving to cyprus



## paulj2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi

I am moving to Cyprus soon, and wish to know if these are any expat pubs, clubs, gyms etc in the Limassol area, how many expats are in the Limassol area? is there anywhere i can watch the football and any martial arts gyms.

thanks paul


----------



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Paul, I actually live in Nicosia but travel to Limassol quite a lot and there are huge amounts of British Expats there! There are lots of theme pubs (i.e. Irish bars) and you will find that pretty much EVERY Premier League football match is on in one bar or another. You will most certainly be able to watch more football games in Cyprus than you can in the UK!

RE: pubs/clubs there are loads of them along the Limassol strip although a lot of them shut up shop pretty much as soon as tourist season ends. Still, there are plenty that stay open. I have seen lots of gyms in the area as well so that wont be a problem for you.

As for Martial Arts I have no idea, but I'm sure someone will reply to you about that.


----------



## paulj2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*thx*

thanks for that


----------

